# Shooting Prom Photos



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm moving into a 3000 sq ft studio in February and I just got a large job for it already coming up in March. I've been asked to shoot prom photos for one of the local high schools. They said they generally have around 200 couples stop by so it's a pretty busy day. 

I will have 3 other people there helping out, one on a computer, one to take payments, and one to help with people and anything else we may need. Right now we are planning on shooting the photos, around 5-10 total of each couple, then handing the card off to my assistant to run them through lightroom and a quick skin smoothing program, and then copy the files onto a flash drive for the couple to take with them when they leave. Since it will be studio lighting and nothing will be changing, and I'm using a large white seamleass cyclorama, I think there should be minimal touchups required and little will change from photo to photo.

We are going to do some test runs before hand of course, but hopefully it will all work out well.

This is my first time doing something like this so quickly and with so many people at once, and I want to do a great job for these people, so I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions for me. We will have some food and refreshments served as well for people to enjoy while they are waiting.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmmm.. I dont like the idea editing it real fast and give them the files.  I rather put it on a website where they can download the file.  Editing skin can take time and it is not something you want the client to see while you are doing it.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't edit the skin myself, i run it through Portraiture and it does a really nice job. I just touch up the larger blemishes if they have them. They wouldn't actually see it happening...

But yeah I am a little worried about forcing it out that quickly too. I'm wondering if I should have it available the next day or something like that...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 6, 2012)

There is no reason for them to have the files right away.  They are going to a prom.


----------



## RyanSands (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup I agree. Biggest mistake ever is to promise those files right then and there. That just shows how little time it takes to do your job properly and puts even less worth on what you do for a living. Tell the school you will take the shots that night and edit/retouch them and provide digital downloadable files to the kids in around 30 days. 
This is a huge marketing opportunity for you as well..so don't waste it by giving the kids their files that night. Make them come to your website...give out business cards to each of the couples getting their photographs done and have them get them from your site...and better yet...have them like your facebook page and keep in touch with them that way. Then if the parents or kids ever want graduation photographs or any other shots for any reason they know where to find you.

Also I would tripod your camera, sync it up with either Lightroom or Capture One and shoot right to your laptop via USB. That way you won't be fumbling about with memory cards/running out of space during the shoot. Just have your camera dump right to the laptop and be done with it. And one final thing. Don't ever show the photographs to the couple at the prom...those photographs are unretouched images and are not to be shown to any client for any reason. They see the final retouched images and thats it : ) Hope my advice helps.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2012)

Make sure you tape the position on the floor and camera position or use a tripod


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 7, 2012)

All good suggestions guys. Apparently it was a big deal to the bridal shop that is putting this on that they get the photos that night, and she printed that up on the posters that are going around town. You are probably right about it being best to take them home and do it but I guess this is how it's going to happen this year and we will see how it goes. I'll have my logo/website on the thumb drive and some flyers and business cards that they can take home with them that night so hopefully I get some traffic from that.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2012)

Diddy2theJJ said:


> All good suggestions guys. Apparently it was a big deal to the bridal shop that is putting this on that they get the photos that night, and she printed that up on the posters that are going around town. You are probably right about it being best to take them home and do it but I guess this is how it's going to happen this year and we will see how it goes. I'll have my logo/website on the thumb drive and some flyers and business cards that they can take home with them that night so hopefully I get some traffic from that.



Can you rent a dye sub printer and give them a mounted print instead thats what we do, then if they like them they come back for more


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 8, 2012)

The main mistake I see here is giving them the digital files, cutting off any reason for them to order more from you.  Why buy a $200 wall portrait storyboard if you can get the files for $20, or what ever you are charging them.  But if you are giving them a cd with the files at least put some marketing material on the CD especially for senior portraits.  

But selling them online isnt good either, ive seen it said many times that online sales dont compare to in person sales.  But in person sales takes longer and you would need more staff and computers to do the sales.  Ive seen it recommended many times that printing them on the spot is the way to go with a continuous ink printer, this is something Im going to look into myself eventually.  Ive heard they are $300 on ebay.

are you taking CC payments?


----------



## CCericola (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you guys missed what the OP said. The event is a done deal and sponsored by a bridal company. He doesn't get to change anything about files or printing this year. 

My suggestion. Make sure your lights nice and high. Watch for glass glare for kids who wear glasses. Have 5-10 poses to choose from in addition to what the kids want to do. Some of the kids (mostly girls) will want a specific pose first. Ask the school for file of all the names of the kids. (They already have these because they needed to give them to the regular school photographer) That way you can get a head start on your work flow and shot cards. Definitely tether your camera. This will make things much easier.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 9, 2012)

I have heard that in person sales are much better, but I'm really not setup for that sort of thing, and one of the big complaints last year is that the couldn't get those digital files. I understand that most do that for a reason, probably to boost print sales like you had suggested, but people just don't want to pay that much for prints...I wouldn't either if I was in that situation. So I'm seeing this as everyone kind of gets what they want. We do the shoot, do a quick edit/retouch and give them the files to print themselves or to put on facebook. If people want larger, quality prints, they may still come back to me and order. I will for sure include some marketing material with the files! Senior portrait packages, family photo session prices, engagement options etc.

Yes, I am accepting Credit Cards.

Thanks CCericola, That's a great idea to get those names ahead of time to get a jump on that. Why do you suggest having the lights nice and high? For groups etc?


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2012)

You know what? We had them high because A. for some reason Philadelphia, NJ and NYC kids are really tall and B. we had no back lighting in our set ups so we had them high to make sure there was no chance of a bad shadow on the background. We had a huge canvas back drop (9ft wide), a 9x9 carpet (beige or blue), a pedestal and flowers. 







Now the studio I worked for was doing proms since the 1970's and he never changed his method so the pics always looked dated. I don't recommend his style but his lighting was always easy and dead on. And since we were film, printing was a breeze which is a necessity when you are printing medium format long rolls. 

Here is the website to the studio I worked for. When I worked there it was called Thomas Angelo Studios but he since sold the business. The pics on the website, however haven't changed. C and C Photo Studios - Main Page (wow what a trip down memory lane looking at those pictures!)


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah they do look a little dated   thanks for the link! I have a 69" Octabox that will work nicely for this I think. I'm going to use a white seamless for the background and keep things simple, but I will need some fun poses for that too, which I will decide upon some standard ones ahead of time and then let them have fun with it too.


----------

